# Post Cute Pictures!



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello! I firgured it would be nice for people to post pictures of their ratties! Not only will it be adorable for us to see your rats, bu I can show my mom cutsie pictures of rats. I have no rats yet but I am working on it!


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Here are some of my babies! Well Lottie, the one on either side, passed away. I need to take more photos of my other boys!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

My rats when they were 5 weeks old (right after I got them).

Raiko is the blue variegated boy, and his sister is Raimei, the black variberk.













































And here are some pictures of them now. 









Sorry for the blur, but Raimei loves to give kisses 









A prime example of how Raimei is an attention hog... She won't even let her brother get a cute picture by himself.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is how my boy Niko eats noodles ;D



And some love from Bentley to Soda. it was so cute, Bentley kept trying to crawl under Soda's chin.




And then Bentley got worried cause I sneezed 



Liam being cute



And let's put Storm in here cause he was awesome (he passed away February 3rd of this year at 18 months for newer members)


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats my sweet faced Quinn. I love her eyes.













I think both of these are tallulah she is quinns cage mate.






another one of Quinn cleaning her belly  she looks so shocked like i just walked in on her in the shower












my heart rat pinky she is just the sweetest lady.






this is Ada lol she was stealing rice crisps out of the box (don't worry its for the rats only lol) i like her look she looks like she is saying what i didn't do anything lol






and all 4 of them giving me the look when Im trying to get ready for work. Ive honestly been late because of them being all cute and puppy eyed at the cage door.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

the best way to brighten up your day is to see awesome ratty pics


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh boy... well, you did ask for it!


Sleepy girls:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















As babies:















Most of the times that I manage to snap a photo of Boo and Blinkin is when they are sleepy, because they are SO active and climb all over me when they are awake!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's mine! 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Muttlycrew said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*melts* Those baby faces!!!


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Great idea for the pictures my boys from left to right... Ratatouille, Reese's, and Merlin


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

preciouscreature said:


> View attachment 36577
> View attachment 36585
> View attachment 36593
> 
> ...


Lottie looks like she was quite the little model. What a cutie. One of my friends is suggesting that I dress my girls up in costume... we'll see come Halloween whether or not they would hate us for trying!


----------



## Ladyfish_xx (Feb 26, 2013)

Ahhhhh everybody is so cute!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy with my three established-ish ratties, it is so hard toNot get more after seeing these pictures!!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Lily found out quickly that she didn't like the squeaker in this stuffed toy horse, she's demolished it!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

My baby Captain Speckle


----------



## Skaven (Apr 24, 2013)

Scherlock this morning <3


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry for the photo overload haha, 
Most of these are of mumble, blue is extremely hard to get pictures of him all the time haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Skaven said:


> View attachment 36977
> View attachment 36985
> View attachment 36993
> View attachment 37001
> ...


That picture with the bubble. Holy cow!

Everyone has such pretty rattie babies. I really need to get some good/cute photos of Tibbers and Doctor Raticus.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Only somewhat cute photo I have of Tibbers at the moment. She keeps crawling onto Captain America. She must be a fan like myself. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Scarlett is the black berk and paisley is the pearl merle


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

The most recent of the older boys! I have yet to get a good one of all three. Othu & Azathoth~


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

pic heavy, just some of my girlies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Ohhh... I'll just post one of each I took the other day, I suppose. Otherwise I'll overload everybody with pictures! 

First up is Opal! Not the best picture cause it didn't focus right but she's cute regardless 


Then there's Olivia!


Stubby and Ziggy on the deck with me  (Stubby has only half a tail )


Vivi in an abandoned bird nest! She loves climbing trees when we go outside, I don't let her go high enough to be out of my reach yet though. It's nervewracking. lol.


And my newest addition, from Saturday, my baby boy Jast. I know I said one picture each, but since Stubby and Ziggy were together I'll post two because he has the sweetest face.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Some of my favourite shots of my babies, some still with us, some now passed. Sorry for posting so many, I just adore pics of my darlings!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Purplegirl, those photos are stunning! Oh my goodness!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

PurpleGirl, what kind of camera do you have? The lighting comes out perfectly. My camera is good, but not that good! Also, what kind of lens do you use? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't get many good photos of my girls but here's one of Margot and I yesterday.










Those ears!! <3


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

These are my girls  Misty and Stella, Misty is the one with the black head and Stella is the one with the white spot on her head.
View attachment 37913


Sorry of the picture doesn't come up I'm on my iPod so it's strange to upload photos


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Rumy! 

Muttly, I have a Canon Rebel T3; the bright, even light is from a manually-set flashgun mounted on the camera. I've been doing modelling photography for four years so I know my way around my camera really well by now, you should've seen the very first pictures I ever took; too bright, out of focus, bad angles, you name it, lol. Having a good camera helps of course but you also have to know how to set it to get the best results and what lenses are best for the job. Most of the photos I posted were taken with a Tamron 70-300mm zoom lens, the others with a standard 18-55mm kit lens. I had a pretty good camera when I started out but I didn't know how to use it and the results were awful, haha; I've learned a bit since then!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Purplegirl I love your photos I really like the one with the green toy in it I love how the rats paws are together it looks like he or she is posing for camera  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Mitsy, that was Dione, beautiful girl, so much personality, sadly she was recently put to sleep. I miss her every day. She was fantastic for the camera; I gave her the toy, brought out the camera and she turned and put her paws together, I couldn't believe it! Proper little poser, haha.


----------



## MiserysCrimsonAngel (Oct 12, 2012)

Rock star is the black hooded with lots of rusting!!













Snow is the Topaz/Fawn Hooded Hermaphrodite with female internal organs they are both (sisters and about 2 yrs old!!)


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Purplegirl sorry to hear about your lose  she was really pretty and sounds like the perfect little ratty for pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

Awww, they're all so adorable!  Here's some of my own...


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Um, oh my goodness, those are some of the cutest rats I've ever seen!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Kyzer, those are real beauties! That last pic is great, I love it when my Freyja does what I call 'meerkatting', haha. Gorgeous markings!


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are some of my lot.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hephaestion, I LOVE your girls! The blue dumbos are so gorgeous and your mischievous younger girls are so cute!


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

Yoda is the Cinnamon Berkshire, Obie the PEW... BTW, Obie is actually short for Obidiah Bumbly, from Veggie tales... not Star Wars. He is very clumsy (bumbly). Yoda likes to be the center of attention, whenever the camera come out he has to be in front, as you can see in the last three pics.


----------



## mikka (May 3, 2013)

ello! I firgured it would be nice for people to post pictures of their ratties! Not only will it be adorable for us to see your rats, bu I can show my mom cutsie pictures of rats. I have no rats yet but I am working on it!


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> Kyzer, those are real beauties! That last pic is great, I love it when my Freyja does what I call 'meerkatting', haha. Gorgeous markings!


Thank you! Haha they do look like little Meerkats. I was training her to stand up and walk for treats, and now anytime she's looking for treats she'll run over to me and stand up like that. Your ratties are so beautiful! Love the picture where one of them is sitting on their bum in your hand lol


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol, my Freyja will stand straight upright while balancing on your hand, it's like she's making up for being so small, lol. Aw thanks, he was in my fella's hand in that shot, Raziel was a total daddy's boy!


----------

